# quel navigateur utilisez vous?



## -greg- (17 Décembre 2005)

pouvez vous preciser les differences notables entre le maximun de navigateur

merci


----------



## Sardequin (17 Décembre 2005)

Safari !


----------



## toon74 (17 Décembre 2005)

J'ai voté pour *Opera*
J'avais laissé ce navigateur de côté depuis OSX et Safari.
Il a continué d'évoluer en parallèle et s'est orné de quelques atouts qui me font délaisser Safari.

Un truc tout bête, il mémorise tous les sites qui étaient ouverts au moment de fermer le logiciel.
Lorsque on l'ouvre, tout les onglets sont déjà chargés avec mes sites préférés.
Il gère aussi les flux RSS, on peut récupérer dans une poubelle des onglets que l'on vient de fermer
Possède une baguette magique pour saisie des mots de passe sur les sites courants ...
Il intègre aussi un volet pour prendre des notes à la volée etc etc etc ...
Et il est tout aussi véloce que Safari


----------



## demougin (17 Décembre 2005)

1 camino
3 safari
3 firefox


----------



## Sloughi (17 Décembre 2005)

1: safari
2: firefox
3: mozilla


----------



## Php21 (17 Décembre 2005)

Safari
Firefox
Opéra


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2005)

firefox car:
synchro des favoris entre le pc du boulot et la maison
et les extensions 
adblock
gmail
mais surtout la navigation

bref INDISPENSABLES


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Décembre 2005)

1 : Safari car moins lourd que Firefox, et avec une bien meilleure intégration à OS X (interface, correcteur d'orthographe, etc...), d'autant plus que saft l'améliore encore pas mal.
2 : Firefox parce que Camino plante chez moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2005)

Principalement Netscape 7 (je suis sous OS 9).


----------



## nicogala (17 Décembre 2005)

Shiira parce que bcp mieux que Safari et en plus offre les RSS sur Panther...pas comme l'autre là... l'Exposé des onglets depuis un sacré moment (bien avant FireFox) , les onglets déplaçables itou etc...
Puis une fois par mois qd un truc passe pas, Camino...


----------



## spritek (17 Décembre 2005)

Safari


----------



## bugman (17 Décembre 2005)

Safari (parce qu'il est preinstallé et qu'il fonctionne bien)
Firefox (quand ca ne passe pas avec safari)


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Décembre 2005)

Safari par défaut
Deer park (Firefox 1.5 optimisé pour les G4)
Opéra


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 1 : Safari car moins lourd que Firefox, et avec une bien meilleure intégration à OS X (interface, correcteur d'orthographe, etc...),


pour l'interface même si ce n'est pas la panacée il existe des thèmes proches de macosx
et coté extensions l'imparable BBCodeXtra :love:


----------



## Gallenza (17 Décembre 2005)

J'ai voté pour omniweb puisque c'est le seul logiciel propriétaire dont j'ai payé la licence, et il le mérite : la gestion des onglets avec visualisation des pages minimisées est sublime, des petits détails aussi comme le fait que si je passe sur une page web écrite trop petite et que j'augmente la taille du texte, la prochaien fois ou je vais sur ce site il me remettra automatiquement le texte à la bonne taille. J'ai payé ma licence pour soutenir des gesn qui font des choses d'une telle qualité.
Mais j'utilise Firefox puisque je le conseille aux autres (les windowsiens), et j'ai comme philosophie d'utiliser les logiciels que je conseille, de manière à ne pas laisser les gens en caraffe si ils ont des questions/problèmes alors qu'ils ont suivis mes conseils. De plus Firefox pour Mac est relativement peu testé, et je pense que c'est important de maintenir le framework XUL qui est très innovant, réellement multi-plateforme.


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pour l'interface même si ce n'est pas la panacée il existe des thèmes proches de macosx
> et coté extensions l'imparable BBCodeXtra :love:


Pas compatible avec DeerPark 1.6 (la version que j'utilise actuellement). :mouais:


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2005)

Tiens bizarre :mouais:
_Le fonctionnement de BBCodeXtra a été testé avec succès sur les navigateurs suivants:

    * Mozilla FireFox 0.8
    * Mozilla FireFox 0.9.x
    * Mozilla FireFox 1.x
    * Mozilla Deer Park alpha 1
    * Mozilla Suite 1.7.x
    * Mozilla Suite 1.8a2_


----------



## yret (18 Décembre 2005)

Safari  pour son interface ...La rapidité étant au rendez-vous depuis les dernières mises à jour à mon avis...

(Firefox, Camino, Omniweb déjà essayés)


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Tiens bizarre :mouais:
> Le fonctionnement de BBCodeXtra a été testé avec succès sur les navigateurs suivants:
> * Mozilla Deer Park alpha 1


J'utilise Deer Park Alpha 2, ça doit être la raison de l'incompatibilité. Mais vu mon utilisation de Firefox ce n'est pas grave.


----------



## benjamin (18 Décembre 2005)

Sur les forums, c'est 36% d'IE, 26,5% de Safari, 18% de Firefox, 15% de Mozilla compatible (Camino, entre autres), 0,84% d'Opera, etc.


----------



## pazouzeus (18 Décembre 2005)

1/ Firefox (parce que pour mon utilisation, c'est le plus homogène).
2/ Camino
3/ Mozilla
Enfin, c'est la même famille ! :rateau: 
Sinon, tous les autres également, mais moins régulièrement, Safari largement en tête des irréguliers.:sleep:


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Firefox parce que j'en ai l'habitude et qu&#8217;il me conviens bien et Opera pour changer de temps en temps.


----------



## bugman (18 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Sur les forums, c'est 36% d'IE, 26,5% de Safari, 18% de Firefox, 15% de Mozilla compatible (Camino, entre autres), 0,84% d'Opera, etc.



Tres interessant, IE en tête ! Par pure curiosité (si tu repasses dans le coin benjamin), qu'en est il des systemes d'exploitation ?


----------



## benjamin (18 Décembre 2005)

Windows 47,17%, Mac OS 34,54%, inconnu 16,53%, Linux 1,18%, etc. (SunOS FreeBSD, Solaris)
Ce sont les stats de novembre 2005.

L'année dernière, c'était Macintosh 46,8%, Windows 41,2%, unknown 10,3%.

Soit il y a plus de posteurs depuis le boulot, soit plus de switchers en devenir, soit tous les posteurs du Bar se sont acheté un PC.


----------



## bugman (18 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Windows 47,17%, Mac OS 34,54%, inconnu 16,53%, Linux 1,18%, etc. (SunOS FreeBSD, Solaris)
> Ce sont les stats de novembre 2005.
> 
> L'année dernière, c'était Macintosh 46,8%, Windows 41,2%, unknown 10,3%.
> ...



Merci pour cette reponse rapide  
47,17 + 34,54 + 16,53 + 1,18 = 99,42% lol :love:
Sinon, je pencherais plutot pour ta 2eme hypothèse !


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> 47,17 + 34,54 + 16,53 + 1,18 = 99,42% lol :love:


T'as oublié le etc. Si tu l'ajoutes ça fait pile 100%


----------



## benjamin (18 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié le etc. Si tu l'ajoutes ça fait pile 100%


 Eh oui. C'est faire peu de cas de nos trois utilisateurs sous BeOS et de nos deux sous OS/2.  (éternel respect  )


----------



## nicogala (18 Décembre 2005)

Y'en a pas un sous BilbOs qui navigue avec Lynx ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (18 Décembre 2005)

Quant à moi j'utilise safari pour une raison toute bête,
en faisant pomme + ( j'obtient la page précédante que j'ai pu programmer sur ma souris logitec,
le jour où firefox me permettra de faire page précédante d'un clic j'abandonnerai safri aussitôt
c'est bête


----------



## nicogala (18 Décembre 2005)

J'avoue ne pas saisir  ... tous les navigateurs (sauf ceux en ligne de commande  )  permettent de revenir à la page précédante d'un clic : il suffit de cliquer sur la flêche qui pointe vers la gauche  ...
Shiira permet encore mieux : tu cliques n'importe où dans la page et tu as un menu qui apparait avec "précédant" , "suivant" , "recharger" etc...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue ne pas saisir  ... tous les navigateurs (sauf ceux en ligne de commande  )  permettent de revenir à la page précédante d'un clic : il suffit de cliquer sur la flêche qui pointe vers la gauche  ...
> Shiira permet encore mieux : tu cliques n'importe où dans la page et tu as un menu qui apparait avec "précédant" , "suivant" , "recharger" etc...


Je pense que ce qu'il veut dire c'est utiliser un bouton de sa souris pour simuler un clic sur le bouton précédent sans avoir à se déplacer jusqu'au dit bouton. Pour moi (MX 700 avec la config par défaut pour les boutons suivant/précédent) ça fonctionne avec n'importe quel navigateur (et c'est très pratique mais ça ne suffit pas pour que j'utilise Firefox )


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2005)

pfff même pas besoin de cliquer il suffit de faire des gestes
+1 firefox


----------



## nicogala (19 Décembre 2005)

Il parle de "pomme +" ... c'est ce qui m'intrigue (sinon, j'avais compris   )


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Il parle de "pomme +" ... c'est ce qui m'intrigue (sinon, j'avais compris   )


Non, il parle de Cmd-), le + c'est pour dire qu'il tape sur les touches *Cmd* (Pomme) et *(* en même temps 



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> pfff même pas besoin de cliquer il suffit de faire des gestes
> +1 firefox


Ça marche pour n'importe quelle application Cocoa avec CocaGestures. Mais c'est moins sympa que le clic sur le bouton précédent de la souris.  
+1 MX700


----------



## greg2 (19 Décembre 2005)

1. Safari
2. Firefox

Safari, simple et convivial. Firefox est RSS (je suis sous 10.3) et son système de recherche dans les pages est bien plus simple. Un peu lent au démarrage par contre...


----------



## nicogala (19 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non, il parle de Cmd-), le + c'est pour dire qu'il tape sur les touches *Cmd* (Pomme) et *(* en même temps
> 
> 
> Ça marche pour n'importe quelle application Cocoa avec CocaGestures. Mais c'est moins sympa que le clic sur le bouton précédent de la souris.
> +1 MX700


Ah ben c'est ce qu'il me semblait, et c'est pas ce que tu as dit en premier 
Ça fait rien, de toute façon il y a X manières de faire la même chose à sa guise


----------



## nicogala (19 Décembre 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> 1. Safari
> 2. Firefox
> 
> Safari, simple et convivial. Firefox est RSS (je suis sous 10.3) et son système de recherche dans les pages est bien plus simple. Un peu lent au démarrage par contre...


Et bien Shiira est exactement comme Safari (tu peux aussi mettre le même jeu d'icones) mais en plus d'autres choses la dernière (1.2RC1) offre les RSS pour 10.3.9 , ça te fait les deux en un


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2005)

Et puis avec firefox et superdrag & drop, tu glisses tu glisses un lien vers un zone inactive et hop il t'ouvre un nouvel onglet 
glissé vers la droite = tab en premier plan
glissé vers la gauche = tab en arrière plan
sans parler de la recherche google automatique sur une selection et clic droit

Essayez ça pour les gestes
+2 firefox


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Et puis avec firefox et superdrag & drop, tu glisses tu glisses un lien vers un zone inactive et hop il t'ouvre un nouvel onglet
> glissé vers la droite = tab en premier plan
> glissé vers la gauche = tab en arrière plan


moi perso je fais un clic sur la molette ça marche bien et c'est plus rapide 



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> sans parler de la recherche google automatique sur une selection et clic droit


J'ai mal compris où tu parles d'une fonction qui existe aussi dans Safari et Opera ?


----------



## ithibautG5 (19 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Windows 47,17%, Mac OS 34,54%, inconnu 16,53%, Linux 1,18%, etc. (SunOS FreeBSD, Solaris)
> Ce sont les stats de novembre 2005.
> 
> L'année dernière, c'était Macintosh 46,8%, Windows 41,2%, unknown 10,3%.
> ...





Moi je pencherai sur la premiere hypothèse, beaucoup de gens poste depuis leur boulot , et comme on sait que beaucoup d'entreprise sont sous win... remarque j'espère que leurs patron n'ont pas un mac sinon ils s'apercevraient que au boulot on ne fait pas que bosser :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (19 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mal compris où tu parles d'une fonction qui existe aussi dans Safari et Opera ?


Ou dans Shiira, mais là même avec une souris mono-bouton avec le clic-et-demi 
(et puis on peut choisir les moteurs qu'on veut)
Pis dans la dernière y a une espèce de feature que j'ai pas encore compris : une sorte d'espace dans la barre latérale escamotable, où on peut déposer une url et afficher une page et l'y recharger... mais j'ai pas encore compris l'utilité... c'est peut-être un truc qui existe déja dans Opera ...


----------



## naas (19 Décembre 2005)

ithibautG5 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pencherai sur la premiere hypothèse, beaucoup de gens poste depuis leur boulot , et comme on sait que beaucoup d'entreprise sont sous win...


C'est mon cas et j'ai firefox pour le surf perso et ie pour le surf boulot.


			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mal compris où tu parles d'une fonction qui existe aussi dans Safari et Opera ?


:hosto: :casse:  :modo: OUI _
-1 firefox 
( faut dire que la dernière fois que j'ai utilisé safari chez moi c'etait.... pfiou au oui au moins 1 an  )_

par contre tu peux sous firefox rajouter les moteurs de recherche que tu  souhaites


----------



## nicogala (19 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Pis dans la dernière y a une espèce de feature que j'ai pas encore compris : une sorte d'espace dans la barre latérale escamotable, où on peut déposer une url et afficher une page et l'y recharger... mais j'ai pas encore compris l'utilité... c'est peut-être un truc qui existe déja dans Opera ...


MAJ : Scoop, la nouvelle 1.2 vient de sortir à l'instant et j'ai donc compris : c'est un espace dans lequel on peut mettre des pages web et lorsqu'on clique sur les liens qui y figurent, ils s'ouvrent dans les onglets et comme cette page reste là sur le côté ça fait en quelque sorte un sommaire fixe... ça peut être pratique...


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> par contre tu peux sous firefox rajouter les moteurs de recherche que tu  souhaites


Je veux pas faire le chieur mais sous Safari aussi.  Franchement à part la compatibilité (particulièrement avec les interfaces avancées d'édition sur les webmails ou forums) je ne vois aucun intérêt à Firefox, en tout cas pas au niveau des fonctionnalités.


----------



## ntx (19 Décembre 2005)

Dites, y en a pas un qui veux voter pour IE. Il doit se sentir seul le pauvre


----------



## naas (20 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas faire le chieur mais sous Safari aussi.  Franchement à part la compatibilité (particulièrement avec les interfaces avancées d'édition sur les webmails ou forums) je ne vois aucun intérêt à Firefox, en tout cas pas au niveau des fonctionnalités.



Bien vu au moins j'apprends , en fait le choix firefox c'est parceque:
En tout premier l'extension qui te permet de glisser un lien quelque part dans la page et hop cela genère une tab, ça pour moi c'est indispensable maintenant.
Puis viens le bloquage des pubs, un confort dont je ne peux me passer maintenant.
Viens ensuite l'interface mini _(comme minimal par exemple)_ qui me laisse un maximum de place pour surfer  _(je la prefère à ifox qui est une pseudo mac)_,et enfin l'edition forum puis la synchro des favoris et mais à part ça oui effectivement safari est mieux intégré _(remarque vaudrais mieux hein  :bebe:  )_



			
				ntx a dit:
			
		

> Dites, y en a pas un qui veux voter pour IE. Il doit se sentir seul le pauvre


A un moment la seule utilité d'ie c'etait pour la déclaration d'impôts, mais safari se débrouille depuis très bien, donc non aucune utilité


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Puis viens le bloquage des pubs, un confort dont je ne peux me passer maintenant.


Ha oui, moi c'est un truc dont je me fiche. Je préfère laisser les pubs au cas où les sites sont payés à l'affichage. Et puis il y a aussi des moyens de bloquer la pub avec Safari. Tu devrais peut-être faire un tour sur PimpMySafari, c'est un site qui recense les add-ons pour Safari un peu comme les extensions firefox.


			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Viens ensuite l'interface mini _(comme minimal par exemple)_ qui me laisse un maximum de place pour surfer


_Celle de Safari laisse encore plus de place _


----------



## geoffrey (20 Décembre 2005)

DarkTemplar, tu va me faire reessayer Safari   avec ce site.


----------



## OlivierL (20 Décembre 2005)

1 - Firefox car je l'utilise aussi sur le PC au taf et que c'est un bon produit,
2 - IE pour les sites trop pourris pour marcher correctement que sur autre chose que IE


----------



## -greg- (23 Janvier 2006)

D'autre Vote, Peut Etre ???


----------



## pazouzeus (24 Janvier 2006)

Put... Le joli cul au-dessus de ce message !


----------



## pazouzeus (24 Janvier 2006)

Moi je ne démords pas de Firefox pour mille et une raisons déjà exposées, mais qui sont personnelles et relatives à mon surf.
Par exemple, sur Safari, comment fait-on pour connaître la destination d'un lien en laissant la souris reposer sur ledit lien (pour éviter de s'embrigader vers un vrai faux-lien de pub) ? Ça ne m'a pas encore sauté aux yeux... *Mais il y a peut-être un moyen qui m'a échappé...* 
(Me rappelle plus comment on nomme la petite barre indicatrice tout en bas de la fenêtre du navigateur et qui fait défaut d'origine à Safari)


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2006)

Celle que tu appelles barre d'etat  indique quand ton pointeur est sur un lien, l'adresse de ce lien dans la barre d 'état


----------



## HmJ (24 Janvier 2006)

1) Safari depuis le Mac a la maison
2) Firefox depuis le PC au bureau


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Janvier 2006)

Sur Windows : Firefox
Mac OS X : Safari. J'ai testé récemment Desk Browse. Pas mal mais il est en version beta et il reste beaucoup à faire avant qu'il soit pleinement fonctionnel.


----------



## jeep2nine (24 Janvier 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Safari (parce qu'il est preinstallé et qu'il fonctionne bien)
> Firefox (quand ca ne passe pas avec safari)


Pas mieux


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> 1) Safari depuis le Mac a la maison
> 2) Firefox depuis le PC au bureau


Pareil que toi, avec Firefox quelquefois sur le mac


----------



## power600 (25 Janvier 2006)

Pour ma part c'est Shiira sur Mac et firefox sur PC  .


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Avril 2006)

Safari, parce que c'est le plus pratique je trouve... par contre j'aime pas trop le metal brossé mais bon...

Sinon, j'ai aussi Camino et Opéra, pour tester mes sites avec Gecko et Opéra.

Piaf : J'avais pas vu qu'il fallait dire ce qu'on utilise sous windows : firefox pour moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2006)

Depuis que je suis sous OS X, j'utilise Safari et j'ai aussi Firefox en roue de secours, au cas où il y aurait un problème avec Safari.
A ce propos, je signale que, pour ouvrir dans un autre navigateur une page qui s'afficherait mal dans Safari, il n'est pas nécessaire d'activer le menu Debug. Il suffit de sélectionner l'adresse de la page dans la barre d'adresse de Safari et de glisser-déposer la sélection sur l'icône de l'autre navigateur dans le Dock. Celui-ci se lance et vous affiche la page directement.


----------



## -greg- (17 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que je suis sous OS X, j'utilise Safari et j'ai aussi Firefox en roue de secours, au cas où il y aurait un problème avec Safari.
> A ce propos, je signale que, pour ouvrir dans un autre navigateur une page qui s'afficherait mal dans Safari, il n'est pas nécessaire d'activer le menu Debug. Il suffit de sélectionner l'adresse de la page dans la barre d'adresse de Safari et de glisser-déposer la sélection sur l'icône de l'autre navigateur dans le Dock. Celui-ci se lance et vous affiche la page directement.




merci pour l'astuce qui servira surement a des personnes.  

si d'autres ont des astuces qu'ils en fassent profiter tout le monde !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

pareil , safari et firefox au cas où... et sur le tel portable , ya opera mini


----------



## apenspel (19 Avril 2006)

1 Firefox, il a efficacement remplacé Camino chez moi
2 Safari, parfois, je n'ai jamais apprécié sa lenteur
3 SunriseBrowser, impeccable la possibilité de changer la taille de la page pour une sorte d'aperçu de ce que donne un site en tailles standard
4 MSIE qui se lance parfois lorsque je trouve encore une de ses URL qui accompagne une appli


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

firefox bien pour les smileys de mac g ... mais je prefere safari pour voir les videos .. je dois avoir un souci de plug in sur firefox ...:rose:

opera a beau s'ameliorer et j'ai beau l'avoir , je ne m'en sers pas ...
shiira , je ne sais plus où il en est ..a -t-il évolué? 
je viens de ressortir mon explorer .. j'avais des petits sites de jeux sympas que j'avais trouvé au départ avec explorer et bizarrement pas par safari comme si les googleries ne donnaient pas tout a fait la meme chose sur un navigateur et sur l'autre .. la façon de naviguer peut etre aussi change ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

Shiira .


----------



## darkbeno (7 Juin 2006)

Safari sur mon mac, j'ai bien essayé Mozilla, et opéra mais je leur trouve pas d'avantage par rapport a Safari. J'aime bien le fait qu'il integre dans les signets le carnet d'adresse, ainsi on a automatiquement les blogs des potes... J'aime bien son intégration a OS X en général.

Opéra si je suis sur un pc...

Internet Explorer : JAMAIS. Déja, il serait temps que microsoft se mette a la navigation par onglet, depuis que j'ai essayé, je peux plus m'en passer.


----------



## bengalen (7 Juin 2006)

Safari
Car il était installé sur mon mac et comme il fonctionne très bien, pourquoi en utiliser 15 ?!


----------



## nicogala (7 Juin 2006)

Il s'agit pas d'en utiliser 15 mais d'en utiliser un (ou deux) parmi les 15 qui nous corresponde le mieux... et c'est pas forcément celui qui était installé par défaut sur la machine


----------



## .Steff (7 Juin 2006)

Safari pour tout : en particulier :
La gestion RSS (pas besoin de rajouter 50 000 plugin)
Les signets
La rapidité par rapoort a Firefox ou bien Opera (surtout à l'ouverture)
Pis voila. Par contre la gestion du FTP serait bienvenue pour bientot...Apple, si tu nous entends.
Voilà a justification de mon choix


----------



## azrael24 (7 Juin 2006)

1. Firefox pour ca rapidité et ca simplicité d'utilisation. :love::love::love:
2. Safari que je trouve malheureusement trop lent et pas assez intuitif
3. Internet explorer (pas taper ) lenteur powaa, on dirait qu'on a le 56k alors que j'ai du 1 méga. Il est assez dur a trouver sur le net depuis qu'il n'est plus dévelloppé, mais c'est juste pour tester quelques javacripts qui ne marche malheureusement qu'avec lui :hein:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Juin 2006)

fafari !! :love:

(Et firefox quand il me faut tester mes productions web)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2006)

Simplement pour vous informer d'un récapitulatif intéressant sur la plupart des navigateurs sur OSX.


----------



## Franky Boy (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, ceci est juste un petit sondage pour savoir quel est votre naviguateur par défaut.

Merci!


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2006)

Oh, c'est marrant, un sujet avec exactement le m&#234;me titre


----------



## Franky Boy (28 Septembre 2006)

Désolé. 
Pourtant j'ai fait une recherche avec le mot "naviguateur".

Encore une fois désolé...


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2006)

C'est parce que &#231;a s'ecrit "navigateur"


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2006)

!!!  h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## Nephou (28 Septembre 2006)

et une fusion qui roule, une​


----------



## super-paul0 (30 Septembre 2006)

Firefox est beaucoup plus rapide sur ma bécane que safari... donc je vote firefox mais j'aime aussi beaucoup safari.


----------



## Tangi (20 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir, bonsoir,

Moi, apr&#232;s avoir utilis&#233; Safari depuis le d&#233;but, j'utilise &#224; pr&#233;sent Omniweb, et je dois avouer qu'il le surpasse pour tout, absolument tout. Toutes les fonctionnalit&#233;s de Safari on les retrouve dans Omniweb et m&#234;me beaucoup plus. Il est beau, pratique, l'affichage des onglets sous forme d'image est dr&#244;lement chouette, il est rapide, enfin y a plein d'autres fonctionnalit&#233;s tr&#232;s int&#233;ressantes, je suis combl&#233; ...


----------



## brainois (20 Décembre 2006)

Tangi a dit:


> Bonsoir, bonsoir,
> 
> Moi, après avoir utilisé Safari depuis le début, j'utilise à présent Omniweb, et je dois avouer qu'il le surpasse pour tout, absolument tout. Toutes les fonctionnalités de Safari on les retrouve dans Omniweb et même beaucoup plus. Il est beau, pratique, l'affichage des onglets sous forme d'image est drôlement chouette, il est rapide, enfin y a plein d'autres fonctionnalités très intéressantes, je suis comblé ...



Pareil... Et j'ai également les softs suivants d'Omnigroup: OmniGraffle Pro, OmniOutliner Pro. Que des pures merveilles!


----------



## lifenight (20 Décembre 2006)

1. Opera : j'adore le tout en un super léger et c'est le plus rapide, ce qui me gêne avec lui c'est le fait qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser le texte enrichi sur les forums.

2. Firefox : compatible avec quasi tout, les plugins sont géniaux.

3. Safari : super aussi


----------



## Leporello (20 Décembre 2006)

1 - Safari (plus léger que les autres et mieux intégré)
2 - Firefox, si ça coince avec Safari.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Décembre 2006)

Internet Explorer.:style:


----------



## spleen (21 Décembre 2006)

Opera. Le plus rapide et des possibilités de personnalisation immenses.
Avec en plus un client Bittorent intégré (plus besoin de se prendre le chou avec les réglages)


----------



## Tangi (28 Décembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Internet Explorer.:style:



Nan, tu dois plaisanter ???

C'est ça, c'est sûrement une petite blague !!!


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Décembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Internet Explorer.:style:




C'est pas possible !!  

Ca existe encore ce truc-là ??? :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (6 Janvier 2007)

Depuis quelques mois jutilise *Devonagent*.

En fait ce nest pas « seulement » un navigateur mais un outil de recherche sur le Ouèbe. Jen suis très content 

Au fait, il est francisé.


----------



## Syusuke (6 Janvier 2007)

1. Safari !!! 

2. Firefox !!! Quand Safari bug ou marche pas  
et aussi pour l'extensions " foxgame " ^^ pour le jeu " ogame " 

3. Aucun !!! ^^


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2007)

1. Firefox (parce que)

2. Safari (quand ça me dit)


----------



## Sim le pirate (16 Janvier 2007)

Après 15 jours sur Firefox et venant de Safari, je m'essaie a Camino qui est tout simplement
excellent, léger et performant !

Bon j'attends quand même de pied ferme Shiira 2 !


----------



## alt162 (25 Janvier 2007)

J'ai mon Macbook depuis Lundi et je surf depuis aujourd'hui.

J'ai tout de suite installé Firefox et Opera.

Safari n'est pas mal mais toutes les fonctions de Blogger ne fonctionnent pas.

De toutes façons, je trouve qu'Opera est de loin le plus pratique.

On retrouve les derniers onglets ouverts à chaque démarrage, la gestion des téléchargements est excellente et il est super facile de récupérer des vidéos du net.


----------



## Wheel31 (25 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'utilise Firefox


----------



## -greg- (2 Février 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Après 15 jours sur Firefox et venant de Safari, je m'essaie a Camino qui est tout simplement
> excellent, léger et performant !
> 
> Bon j'attends quand même de pied ferme Shiira 2 !



effectivement, moi aussi j'ai testé CAMINO et il est tres bien et


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Février 2007)

Je suis en train de passer de safari &#224; Firefox pour une bonne raison : J'utilise FF au boulot (sous Windows) et c'est agr&#233;able d'avoir les m&#234;mes raccourci et habitubes d'un poste &#224; l'autre...

Et le plug-in adblock plus pour FF :love:


----------



## quetzal (2 Février 2007)

toon74 a dit:


> J'ai voté pour *Opera*
> J'avais laissé ce navigateur de côté depuis OSX et Safari.
> Il a continué d'évoluer en parallèle et s'est orné de quelques atouts qui me font délaisser Safari.
> 
> ...



Firefox fait aussi tout celà, avec les extensions adéquates.

J'ai abandonné Opéra, pour l'opensource et Firefox. Safari est décidemment trop limité pour les fonctions que j'attends d'un navigateur, et certains sites ne s'ouvrent pas bien avec.


----------



## kh82 (12 Mars 2007)

salut tt le monde qqn connaitrait un navigateur qui se base sur la meme architecture qu internet explorer car je vais souvent sur des sites ou certaines fonctions ne marchent qu avec internet explorer.

voila merci a+


----------



## lifenight (12 Mars 2007)

Ce que tu peux faire c'est installer Crossover et installer internet explorer


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Et le plug-in adblock plus pour FF :love:



Ca existe aussi pour Safari.


----------

